# Multiday river suggestions



## Raftnc (Jul 2, 2013)

Looking for suggestions for western multiday rivers, both permitted and on. I live on the east coast so take that into consideration. Have already paddled the Grand Canyon and the San Juan. Suggestions of rivers that have a higher success rate of winning a permit are also preferred. Thanks Dan


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Quite a number of options

Rafting the West | The Top Multi-day Whitewater Rafting Trips in the Western USA

Whitewater Rafting Campsites | Resources for Planning Rafting Trips


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Anything specific you are looking for on the trip or just knowing what's out there?

Good list by shap.


Don't know Cali very well but believe there are lots of options there as well. How many days make it worth your while? That might help guide the responses and help with the non-permitted sections. For those owyhee comes to kind, sections of CO, salmon, green, and I'm sure lots I'm forgetting. Also guessing your rafting based on your user name but you never know and that will help narrow it down also.

I thought the odds suck on all permitted sections but would love to hear if some are better odds.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Good website Shap.

From it, my top suggestions would be Deso/Gray on the Green. Yampa Canyon and Gates of Ladore in Dinosaur, and the Salt in Arizona.

There are also some excellent non-permitted choices around the area.... but we can cover those later, if necessary.


----------

